# What bass string for c standard?



## asilayamazing (Jun 22, 2012)

^^^ it measures 35" from saddle to nut, 4 string.

EDIT: im only asking cause theyre expensive or else i would "experiment"

Thanks.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 22, 2012)

Elixer Nanoweb .130 gauge.
/thread


----------



## asilayamazing (Jun 22, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Elixer Nanoweb .130 gauge.
> /thread


the 5 string set and toss the high string?


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't think they sell a 5 string set anymore. But avoid buying more strings than what you'll actually use. They're like $10 per string. You might be able to buy each string individually. Or if there's a heavy gauge 4 string set with .130 for the heaviest gauge, go for that.

And I completely forgot about the brand of strings that I use now. Circle K strings. I used to use Elixir strings, but they don't make them thick enough for lowwwww F. They sound great, and they cost a little less than Elixir strings. They make a .130 gauge 4 string set.


----------



## ixlramp (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah no need to waste money on an unused G string. Custom set (try bassstringsonline.com excellent build your own set service, very good prices) or Circle K Strings balanced tension sets.


----------



## KatatonicBassist (Jun 24, 2012)

Circle K Strings - Standard Balanced 4 Strings

I would personally go with the.124 set


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jun 25, 2012)

C standard bass strings, hmmm Try Dunlop extra drop 120's (120,100,80,60) or DR DDT drop down tune bass strings, the 125's or 115's if you want it light. I personally do not want to use a 5 string set cause I feel guilty throwing a perfectly good string away and its throwing away money, bass strings aint cheap. If I do keep it, then I have a random G string laying around -_-' lol I could sell it to someone who breaks their G strings.......lol


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 25, 2012)

The "G" string would actually be a G# string for that tuning.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Jun 25, 2012)

I know If you want that range on a 5 string bass. I like it simple on a 4, I usually do B standard with of course no G.


----------



## jl-austin (Jun 27, 2012)

I use 120's 5 string set and toss the high (little string). 130's are going to be tight, more tight than I like, it is a personal choice though.

Either way you will need to intonate and adjust the truss rod for the new tuning.


----------

